# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Westworld", thriller sci-fi film, Michael Crichton, 1973, USA

## Airicist

Director and Writer - Michael Crichton

"Westworld" on Wikipedia

"Westworld" on IMDb

Yul Brynner 'Westworld' Animatronic by Nick Marra Studios

----------


## Airicist

Trailer

Uploaded on Oct 18, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Westworld - The Gunslinger's POV

Published on Mar 28, 2015




> A short clip from the 1973 Sci-fi classic, Westworld, that shows the groundbreaking computer generated special effects used by director Michael Crichton to show the way Yul Brynner's Gunslinger robot viewed the world.

----------


## Airicist

Westworld - Official Trailer - Warner Bros. UK

Published on Dec 7, 2016




> No rules, no laws, no judgment.  Life without limits.
> 
> Created for television by Jonathan Nolan and Lisa Joy, WESTWORLD is a dark odyssey about the dawn of artificial consciousness and the evolution of sin -- exploring a world in which every human appetite, not matter how noble or depraved, can be indulged.  Exploring what it means to be human through the eyes of the lifelike AI "hosts" in the park, the series investigates the boundaries of an exotic world set at the intersection of the near future and the reimagined past.  Meticulously crafted and artfully designed, Westworld offers its guests an unparalleled, immersive world where they have the freedom to become who they've always wanted to be -- or who they never knew they were.

----------


## Airicist

'Westworld' season 3 predictions

Published on Jun 28, 2018




> Where will "Westworld" go in season 3? Kim Horcher and Jason Charles Miller share their speculations for next season. Let us know your theories for season 3 in the comments below!
> 
> “Westworld Season 3 is already on the way, and considering how Season 2 ended we actually know a lot about what's the come. The heavily-criticized second season took place over multiple timelines, motivated by the memories of several characters, primarily malfunctioning Host Bernard Lowe. Many fans found trying to follow the narratives challenging and frustrating, with the season sacrificing character development in favor of deliberately confusing subterfuge. Season 2 shuffled back and forth between various points of time depicting the events in the theme park in the wake of the Hosts' uprising. The season also unveiled Westworld's location and showed two more of the six theme parks housed on the massive island: Samurai World and The Raj.”

----------

